# Hi-Vis Tape For Mirror's



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

Hi All, Due to a couple of damaged mirror's from on coming vehicles,
I am looking for some Hi-Vis tape (lunar yellow is the correct name) to put on the casing. Does anyone know where this can be purchsed from...................Pete.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought a roll in Halfords.

Philip


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Halfords - any cycle or motor spares shop or try here.

http://www.uktapes-ltd.com/

Drew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Loads on Ebay


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Local vynil signwriters may give you some scraps.

Dave p


----------



## shezza (May 1, 2009)

The tape on Ebay are reflective only in dark which I have.
The Lunar Yellow which I am after is high Vis in daylight.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

shezza said:


> The tape on Ebay are reflective only in dark which I have.
> The Lunar Yellow which I am after is high Vis in daylight.


The lunar yellow I purchased from a local signwriter - about £2 provided more than enough. I then bought the relective tape from e.bay and edged the lunar yellow. Not only does it show to oncoming vehicles but also pedestrians.

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what a simple and effective idea, marvelous.   

cabby


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

It is a great idea to fix high visibility tape which can be seen in daylight to your mirrors, not just to protect your vehicle, but especially as it might save the life of a pedestrian. A number of years ago near to my workplace in Scotland a young girl was killed by a lorry mirror banging her head while she waited at the edge of the pavement to cross. It is very easy for a pedestrian to instinctively lean forward a bit too soon while waiting to cross the road after the vehicle has passed.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

This any good?


----------

